# SRAM 10 speed chain



## theWdotY (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey,

I just bought a SRAM 10 speed chain with the Power Lock. However, when I put the chain on I am having real difficulty locking the chain together. I am left with about 2-3mm gap. Anyone have any suggestions on closing this? I've had a SRAM chain before and didn't have a problem opening and closing the removable pins.

Cheers


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

theWdotY said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just bought a SRAM 10 speed chain with the Power Lock. However, when I put the chain on I am having real difficulty locking the chain together. I am left with about 2-3mm gap. Anyone have any suggestions on closing this? I've had a SRAM chain before and didn't have a problem opening and closing the removable pins.
> 
> Cheers


Connect Power Link, then back pedal the cran until the link is in the top run of the chain. Hold the rear wheel still and push down on the pedals. Link will click into place.

In the instructions!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

The Power Lock should snap shut once you get on the bike and start to pedal. Of course, I would go slow and let it works its way into place. 

As for me, I ditched the Power Lock on my SRAM chain and opted to replace it with a removable KMC Missing Link connector to have the abilty to remove and clean the chain off the bike. I did a 70 mile ride on Sunday and had no issues with the KMC connector making noise or coming loose.


----------



## theWdotY (Jun 10, 2003)

Alright cool, thanks!


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes, it does install once you put link at top of ring and pedal. BUT, why bother, the chain is NOISEY!...a KMC chain is such a better piece of machinery. I suspect a Dura-Ace chain would improve the system and cost much less. I am gonna try that and get back with ya'll.


----------

